# Big Horns?



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm thinking about going with a Big Horn saddle for endurance and found this one online for $550. Any thoughts/experiences with these?

http://www.americansaddlery.com/ind...tegory_id=78&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=173


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I haven't, but I REALLY like the "No horn" on the pommel. I like all of the rings for attaching stuff, too.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

4 of us at my barn ride in big horn endurance. One has almost an identical one to the one posted and she loves it. I adore mine, perfect for my mare and SO comfortable, mine is the all leather one, as are the other two at my barn. No negitives I can think of...


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

I've got one. I like it. It weighs nearly nothing maybe even less than my english saddle.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I have a used model #117 (same as the one linked) for sale.


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

I messaged you! I'm waiting for you to get back to me!


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

Lol I've been refreshing all afternoon waiting for you to get online


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Sorry, didn't have a chance to get back online yesterday. I have messaged you!


----------



## HappyHoofPrints (Jan 11, 2013)

I have one as well. I had a leather worker add a cinch ring to the leading curve of the existing cinch ring holder. See the existing cinch ring is directly under the stirrup fender. Made the saddle set way too far back on horses back. IE your horses' girth area would need to be directly under your leg. If your horses girth area is there, great. But I have short backed Arabs whose girth area is pretty close to the elbow. My saddle works ok with added ring.


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

HappyHoofPrints said:


> I have one as well. I had a leather worker add a cinch ring to the leading curve of the existing cinch ring holder. See the existing cinch ring is directly under the stirrup fender. Made the saddle set way too far back on horses back. IE your horses' girth area would need to be directly under your leg. If your horses girth area is there, great. But I have short backed Arabs whose girth area is pretty close to the elbow. My saddle works ok with added ring.


Could you post a picture of this? I'm very interested in how it worked.


----------



## HappyHoofPrints (Jan 11, 2013)

Ok I will this weekend. Pics of it on Mariah with no pad so you can see what I'm talking about. I needed the extra cinch ring even to use it on my bigger Arab Xs with longer girth areas. Those two had better withers as well. Mariah is 14.2, kinda stocky and low withers. Comfy saddle for me tho.


----------

